# kde se to v té osobě bere



## parolearruffate

Nazdar again!

kde se to v té osobě bere: kdo mě muže vysvětlit co to znamená?

Diky


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Nazdar again!
> 
> kde se to v té osobě bere: kdo mě  mi může vysvětlit, co to znamená?
> 
> Diky


 Když někdo udělá něco, co bys od něj nečekala (například když velmi klidná a vyrovnaná osoba dostane záchvat vzteku), položíš řečnickou otázku:
Co to do něho vjelo? Kde se to v něm bere? Kde se to v něm vzalo? 
Kdo by to do něj řekl? = Chi l'avrebbe detto che si sarebbe infuriato tanto?

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Co myslíš: che le prende a questa? = jak to že se takhle chová


----------



## Tchesko

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Nazdar again!
> 
> kde se to v té osobě bere: kdo mě muže vysvětlit co to znamená?
> 
> Diky


 
Tato věta značí překvapení. Když se ptám: "Kde se v něm bere ten optimismus?" znamená to, že dotyčná osoba (= the person in question) nemá důvod k optimismu, a přesto je optimisticky naladěna.
"Kde se to v té osobě bere": roughly, "How come he/she behaves like this?", literally "Where does it come from in that person?"
Naznačuje to, že takové jednání není dotyčné osobě vlastní.
Taky se to dá říct o člověku, který se chová určitým způsobem, který bychom od něj neočekávali. Dejme tomu (= let's pretend), že znám někoho, kdo je za normálních okolností velice klidný. Pokud ho jednou uvidím rozzuřeného (= furious), můžu se podivit: "Kde se v něm bere ten vztek?"

Roman

PS - Vidím, že jdu pozdě!


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Co myslíš: che le prende a questa? = jak to že se takhle chová


No... Ne vždy. Pokud se ten člověk rozzuřil, což od něho nikdo nečekal (což je situace, kterou jsme oba popsali), pak ano.
Ale jak Roman správně podtrhl, jde o překvapení: Může to být i pozitivní věc. O co jde v knize?

Jana


----------

